# nochmal Reifen - Erklärung für Continental Reifen



## murmel04 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt würde ich gerne mal Wissen rund um die Conti Reifen nutzen.

Zur Zeit hat mein Fox folgende Kombi aufgezogen:

VR: Conti Mountainking Race Sport - 2,4
HR: X King - ohne zusatz. 2,4

Ja es geht mir gerade um diese Zusätze. 

Beim MK habe ich was von dem Race Sport und dann noch ProTection gelesen. Nun hätte ich gerne eine Erklärung zum unterschied und auch Erfahrungen.

Evtl. Tips wie man diese Kombi verbessern kann gerade  was Grip im Matsch angegeht. Da es ja in absehbarer Zeit nicht trocken werden wird, überlege ich gerade hinten was zu ändern.
Natürlich soll der Rollwiederstand nicht ins unermessliche steigen, da ich ja eh eine bergaufschwäche habe.

Danke schon mal.

Grüße


----------



## EarlyUp (15. Februar 2014)

Continental kann dir das alles beantworten. 

http://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/allgemein/innovation/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (15. Februar 2014)

danke schon mal.

jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar Erfahrungen bzw. Tips zum verbessern, falls das geht.

ach ja, kann ich irgendwo  sehen, welche Art des X King ich habe, Schriftzug ist keiner da, so wie am VR.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. Februar 2014)

Hi,

also Race Sport und ProTection haben beide das sogenannte BCC , also Black Chilli Compound. Eine Mischung die den Rollwiderstand verringert, den Grip erhöht etc. Da drunter gibt es quasi noch die Modelle mit ohne alles, die ich aber von Haus aus meide, denn grad beim Race King finde ich merkt man das BBC beim Race Sport extremst. 

Beim Protection ist noch eine zusätzliche Schicht zum Pannenschutz dabei und BCC. Darüber hinaus ist der Protection Tubeless Ready.

Ich habe schon einiges an Reifen durch und fahre mit Begeisterung im trockenen den Race King Race Sport und jetzt bei dem Wetter den Mountain King Protection und kann mich über den Grip nicht beschweren. Der Luftdruck muss natürlich auch stimmen.

Wenn der Grip trotzdem nicht passt wäre der Trail King ( vorher Rubber Queen ) dann die nächste Option aus meiner Sicht....wie gesagt für mich kommt ohne BCC da nix mehr ins Haus.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## murmel04 (15. Februar 2014)

Dirk, danke schon mal.

Und wo hast du dann was drauf, den MK/P dann auf VR und HR und vor allem welchen Luftdruck? Gehöre allerdings nicht zu den kleinen, zierlichen Mädels.
Und muss aufpassen, bein Trailfox sind die 2,4 am HR schon das maximum was reingeht.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. Februar 2014)

Ich habe den MK II Protection im Winter auf meinem 29er Hardtail und im Sommer fahre ich dort den Race King Race Sport...beide in 2.2 und jeweils vorne und hinten. Breiter macht bei mir wegen der schmalen Felge eh keinen Sinn, wobei die Contis ja von Haus aus eher schmal ausfallen.

Ich bringe inkl. Rad etc um die 115 Kg auf die Waage und fahre beide Versionen mit vorne ca. 1,8 Bar und hinten 2,0 Bar. Wobei ich da im reinsten Gelände sogar noch drunter gegangen bin ohne Probleme. Aber der Luftdruck hat sich als guter Allrounder erwiesen. 

Mag beim Conti vorallem das besonders der Race King wirklich noch komfortabel ist ( wobei das beim MK sogar auf OK ist )dabei , man wird ja nicht jünger. Beim Schwalbe Racing Ralph hat es mir z.B. die Plomben rausgeschüttelt.

Der Geax AKA ist da auch noch ein netter Kandidat, allerdings fand ich den doch teils extremst laut und hat sich doch schnell abgenutzt bei mir also die Drahtversion.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo Murmel,

fahre schon seit längerem den Mountain King II in der Protection Variante (der hat die Flagge auf der Flanke!) und ich bin echt begeistert  Sehr vielseitig und vor allem hält sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen (Michelin Wild Grip`r hat nur die Hälfte der Zeit gehalten und das vorne!), schont den Geldbeutel, genauso wie der Rollwiderstand  Platten hatte ich auch noch keinen. Fahre jetzt seit neuestem vorne einen Maxxis Advantage und der setzt sich im Vergleich zum MK total schnell zu Fahre beides in 2,2 breite und mit etwa 2,0 Bar allerdings probiere ich zur Zeit noch etwas rum, weil ich das Gefühl habe er walkt mir in den Kurven auf Asphalt etwas und da die Kondi ja noch nicht die Beste is


----------



## 4mate (15. Februar 2014)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Ich bringe inkl. Rad etc um die 115 Kg auf die Waage
> *und fahre beide Versionen mit vorne ca. 1,8 Bar und hinten 2,0 Bar*.


DAS bezweifele ich schlichtweg. Das ist nicht möglich.
Das Manometer der verwendeten Luftpumpe kann auf keinen Fall stimmen.


greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> fahre schon seit längerem den Mountain King II in der Protection Variante (der hat die Flagge auf der Flanke!)


Die von mir seit langen Jahren gefahrenen Mountain King 'Supersonic' haben auch die deutsche Flagge
http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/2/1/5/3/3/1/_/medium_MK22_SS_1.JPG.jpg
und den Zusatz 'Handmade in Germany' auf der Flanke 

Die Protection sind ein 'must have' auf felsigem Untergrund aka Alpen, da die Flanken extra  gegen 
Schnitte von scharfen Steinkanten  verstärkt sind, im Mittelgebirge etc. reicht der leichtere Supersonic.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (15. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Die von mir seit langen Jahren gefahrenen Mountain King 'Supersonic' haben auch die deutsche Flagge auf der Flanke .



Ich denke es war von dem "Merkmal" der Protection Variante die Rede, nicht von der deutschen Flagge. Bei Protection sind ringsrum Flaggen abgebildet.


Grüße


----------



## telemarkfriend (15. Februar 2014)

Hatte jetzt ca. 1 Jahr die Mountain King II RaceSport in 2.4 drauf. Find ich nach wie vor super. Einzige Einschränkung ist bei Nässe und extrem steiniges Geläuf. War zwar damit auch in den Dolomiten, würde ich aber nicht mehr machen. Hatte zwar Glück und keinen Platten, aber die Karkasse ist schon recht dünn.
Hab mir jetzt den Trail King (wegen der dämlichen Amis gibt's leider den schönen Namen Rubber Queen nicht mehr) für Vorne und den Mountain King II für Hinten jeweils in ProTection und 2.4 geholt.
Alle Made in Germany, allerdings alle ohne Fahne.
Ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich vom Trail King, da der Reifen, sprich das Profil deutlich eiert. Ich hoffe, dass sich das durch die walk Arbeit noch ein wenig bessert.
Habt Ihr dazu Erfahrungen?

Ansonsten laufen beide fast genauso gut wie die Mountain King II RaceSport. Bin gespannt, wie es sich auf dem Trail anlässt.


----------



## srsly (15. Februar 2014)

telemarkfriend schrieb:


> Ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich vom Trail King, da der Reifen, sprich das Profil deutlich eiert. Ich hoffe, dass sich das durch die walk Arbeit noch ein wenig bessert.
> Habt Ihr dazu Erfahrungen?



Hatte ich auch kürzlich erst beim Kaiser. Vermutlich sitzt der Reifen noch nicht richtig in der Felge, ist also noch nicht überall sauber ins Felgenhorn gesprungen. Ich lass' in so einem Fall immer erstmal die Luft wieder raus und versuch ihn per Hand in die richtige Position zu walken. Hinterher dann auf ~4 bar aufpumpen und erstmal stehen lassen. Lief danach schnurgerade 
Bilde mir ein, dass Contis da (bei mir zumindest) eher ein bisschen rumzicken als Schwalbe und Maxxis.

Falls das nicht reicht, evtl. mal Montagefluid oder Spüli versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (15. Februar 2014)

so danke schonmal an alle

also für hinten wirds der MK II ProTection

für vorne bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher ob auch MK oder Trail King. Werd mal die Nacht drüber schlafen und den Angsthasen fragen wieviel Grip er haben möchteum sich sicher zu fühlen.


----------



## telemarkfriend (16. Februar 2014)

So, hab beim Trail King nochmal die Luft raus gelassen und beide Felgenhörner und die untere Reifenflanke mit Spüli eingerieben. Jetzt sitzt der Reifen perfekt. Die seitliche Unwucht ist fast weg.
Das Problem ist zum einen, dass der Reifen durch die festere Flanke relativ Montage unwillig ist, d.h. wenn ich die Luft ablasse, dann springt er sofort wieder aus dem Felgenhorn und zum anderen, ist durch die Lagerung die unrunde Form entstanden. Wenn ich das Laufrad mit dem montierten, aber nicht aufgepumpten Reifen drehe, dann schleift der Reifen an einer Stelle seitlich an der Gabel. Das geht beim Aufpumpen leider noch nicht ganz zurück. Ich werde den Reifen jetzt erst mal mit 4 bar so stehen lassen, damit der seine richtige Form finden kann.

Rein optisch macht der Trail King nochmal einiges mehr her als der Mountain King. Er wirkt durch die Stollen noch massiver.

Bin gespannt auf die ersten richtigen Ausfahren. Werde dann natürlich berichten.

Bin aber immer noch traurig, dass ich keine Rubber Queen mehr bekommen habe. Und das nur wegen der doofen Amis.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Februar 2014)

Rubber auf Englisch heisst 'Kondom' --- und der Markt dort drüben ist um einiges größer ist als in Little Germany  --- ist ja verständlich, dass Rubber Queen als Markenname nicht geht. Dazu heisst 'Queen' umgangssprachlich ja auch was anderes als Königen. Rubber Queen geht auf EN gar nicht. Dass macht die Amis nicht doof - eher die Marketing Leute von Conti - die das halt hätte wissen müssen, ganz besonders wenn sie da im 'Ausland'  den doofen Amis ihr Geld abnehmen wollen.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (16. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> DAS bezweifele ich schlichtweg. Das ist nicht möglich.
> Das Manometer der verwendeten Luftpumpe kann auf keinen Fall stimmen.



Na dann lügen meine beiden, ich werde das mal mit einem digitalen dann gegen testen, wieso das aber unmöglich ist wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## murmel04 (16. Februar 2014)

also so richtig entschieden hab ich mich immer noch nicht, dass einzige was klar ist, dass für diese verhältnisse nun doch ein anderer Satz her muss!
Da es ja in absehbarer Zeit mit Sicherheit nicht Staubtrocken werden wird, und die Kombi jetzt wirklich an die Grenze (für meine Verhältnisse)kommt.

Nur welche, ich weiss es nicht, bin mir nicht sicher was ich obenanstellen soll, das max. an Grip oder das deutliche höher Gewicht?

Bei der Kombi Tk+Mk wären es fast 500gr. mehr und da ich bergauf ja eh immer Probleme habe, bin ich über jedes Gramm weniger froh. 

Grr echt schwer.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (16. Februar 2014)

Die Frage ist ja eher wo es hapert...hast du keinen Grip vorne oder hinten? 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Februar 2014)

na ja die letzte Zeit war es so, dass mir das HR schon recht häufig, trotz meiner Wenigkeit immer wieder durchrutschte bzw. quer ging.

Leider kommt jetzt das vR auch auf die dumme Idee, mich mehr ziick zack als gerade fahren zu lassen, Also alles nicht wirklich rund und befriedigend.

Also das Ganze sollte so in etwa sein, wie der WildRock´r, den ich auf ,meinem Ghost AMR habe. Der ist im Schnee und Matsch echt klasse, nur der Rollwiderstand, ist nicht wirklich toll. Was ich allerdings erst wirkich festgestellt habe, als der Fox bei mir eingezogen ist. Vermutet hatte ich es allerdings schon vorher.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (17. Februar 2014)

Ich denke mit dem Luftdruck hast du schon weites gehend experimentiert? 

Hast du Reifen denn schon mal getauscht, vo und hi ?

Mfg Dirk


----------



## murmel04 (17. Februar 2014)

Ne, getauscht nicht.

Aber der xking für vorne?


----------



## Son_of_Thor (17. Februar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, mich haben diese ganzen Konventionen nie interessiert...alle Lenker werden breiter, meiner wird schmaler und das klappt bestens...

Bin jemand der alles halt mal ausprobiert, besonders wenn das Equipment vorhanden ist...wenn es nicht klappt OK, dann hat man natürlich etwas Zeit investiert, aber man hat Erfahrungen gesammelt...wenn es doch klappt, hat man Geld gespart und wieder Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Seien wir ehrlich, so viel von dieser Reifengeschichte ist sowas von subjektiv, wenn sich hier alle beteiligen würden gäbe es so viele verschiedene Eindrücke und Tipps das man am Ende genau so schlau ist wie vorher...das ist eben ein Forum.

Von daher, am Ende sitzt man immer selber auf dem Bock...und sollte das nicht klappen kannst man immer noch auf den Trail King upgraden.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2014)

Viel Grip und wenig Rollwiderstand widersprechen sich leider schon rein prinzipiell.
Das Grundprinzip von Grip ist: Reibung
Das Grundprinzip von Rollwiderstand ist: Reibung.

Irgendwie muss man sich halt entscheiden, was man will, oder die Strecken bei schlechten Bedingungen entsprechend anpassen, oder lernen mit dem Rutschen umzugehen. Mördergrip und Rollwiderstand wie ein Rennradreifen geht halt nicht zusammen.

Etwas zu finden, was auf Asphalt und Feldwegen genauso leicht rollt wie MK+X-King und dabei mehr Traktion in tiefem Matsch hat, wird verdammt schwer. Mir fällt dazu nichts ein. Das Einzige, wozu ich dir raten könnte, wäre mehr Rollwiderstand in Kauf zu nehmen. Im Endeffekt ist es ja auch nicht weniger anstrengend, wenn das Hinterrad die doppelte Strecke zurücklegt, weil es ständig durchrutscht, als einfach einen Gripreifen den Berg hochzutreten. Nur meine Meinung


----------

